

Apple is removing App Store games that show the Confederate flag - uptown
https://www.polygon.com/2015/6/25/8845181/apple-removing-confederate-flag-games

======
lazzlazzlazz
Including, apparently, Civil War-related games - which seems absurd. World War
II games and depictions with swastikas and jackbooted Nazis have never been
unacceptable; why is the Civil War now especially taboo?

This seems very silly.

------
dsabanin
Censorship everywhere. No matter what country you chose to live in, you can't
get away from it. Sigh.

